# cover cheat sheets



## squishles10 (Oct 11, 2008)

sorry it took so long to scan- some were bigger than one letter size but it should be obvious how to paste them together. there are only 4 topics bc i took it when construction was new so no construction.

Edit: it won't let me post page 2 of structures- can I email it to someone else and they post it? I ran out of room.


----------



## kdeep (Oct 14, 2008)

Thanks for sharing your cover sheets. you can email me the page 2 of structures at kdeepalt at hotmail, I can try posting it. Thanks again


----------



## 7BC (Oct 14, 2008)

squishles10 said:


> sorry it took so long to scan- some were bigger than one letter size but it should be obvious how to paste them together. there are only 4 topics bc i took it when construction was new so no construction.
> 
> Thanks for providing the cheat sheets. The structures will probably help, I've had trouble with that subject.


----------



## WVUengr (Oct 14, 2008)

thanks


----------



## Wendy (Feb 21, 2009)

kdeep said:


> Thanks for sharing your cover sheets. you can email me the page 2 of structures at kdeepalt at hotmail, I can try posting it. Thanks again


HI, Did you get a chance to scan the page 2 fot structure?


----------



## bala (Apr 30, 2009)

Thank you for sharing your sheets.


----------

